# huron river smallmouth



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

well just got done tying up a few streamers and a couple mice. im going to hit the huron tomorrow. anyone else goin out?


----------



## Thebax (Apr 19, 2011)

I will be out tomorrow morning in dexter


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

got out today. Caught a bunch of smallies, rock bass and blue gill (couple were keeper size, if I was keeping em). 

Some of the rock bass were decent size and they fight like they are 3 times their size amyways so that was fun.

I did catch the most beautiful smallie I have ever seen today. Wasnt the biggest or the fattest that I had caught. It was about 10 inchs, was the coolest shade of green (almost one solid color nose to tail) I have seen on a smallie and was long/lean like a rainbow trout (if I didnt know better I would have initally thought it was a trout it had the look going so much). Wish i had my camera with me, oh I did, but it was on the seat of my truck where I parked :rant: lol

Oddly the bite did not pick up till about 1030 and then it was pretty consistent.

J -


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah when i went out it was kinda crappy. maybe i need to tone down the size of the fly? i dont know. :lol:


----------



## jimbo_kype (Aug 24, 2012)

FISHCATCHER1 said:


> well just got done tying up a few streamers and a couple mice. im going to hit the huron tomorrow. anyone else goin out?


I started using mice (gurgler patterns) and they have been nailing them after sundown. So long as I can keep the weeds off.


----------

